# Login- Fenster



## PollerJava (27. Sep 2007)

Hallo,

bevor meine Applikation startet, soll sich ein Loggin- Fenster aufmachen, und in dieser soll angegeben werden, wer da die Applikation benutzt, und je nach Benutzer wird eine XML- Datei ausgewählt,

Meine Frage wäre jetzt, welches Fenster da am Besten ist (JFrame, JPanel) oder gibts da vielleicht von Sun schon was Fertiges,

Ich habe auch irgendwo gelesen, dass sich ein Rahmenloses Fenster aufmachen lässt, solange die Applikation noch nicht offen ist, soquasi ein Intro,

Wäre sehr dankbar für Tipps,

lg


----------



## L-ectron-X (27. Sep 2007)

Dafür nimmst du am besten einen von dir zusammengesetzten JDialog, Auch ein JOptionPane wäre denkbar.
Vorgefertigte Login-Dialoge gibts z.B. in SwingX.

Für ein rahmenloses Fenster kannst du eine Fenster-Klasse nehmen und den Rahmen entfernen ( _setUndecorated(true)_ ) oder mit JWindow arbeiten.
Dafür gibts in den FAQs bereits einen Beitrag.


----------



## PollerJava (28. Sep 2007)

Hätte noch eine Frage zum Login,

Ich muss ja die Daten (Benutzername und Passwort) irgendwo in meiner Verzeichnisstruktur halten damit ich vergleichen kann, ob der eingegebene Benutzername und das Passwort passen,

Und diese Daten in einer TextDatei o.ä. muss ich ja verschlüsseln, sonst bringt mir das ganze ja nichts,

Gibts da in Java vielleicht eine Methodik, wie man das machen kann, oder muss ich mir das ausprogrammieren,
Ich Frage auch im Hinblick auf Verschlüsselung, das sollte ja einigermaßen schwer zu knacken sein,

lg


----------



## tuxedo (28. Sep 2007)

Du speicherst nur den Hash eines Passworts...

Wenn der User sein Passwort eingibt machst du da ebenfalls einen Hash draus. Dann kannst du das eingegebene Passwort, das du in einem Hash gewandelt hast mit dem Hash in deiner Textdatei vergleichen. Sind beide Hashs gleich war der Login korrekt.

Hashs kannst du mit Beispielsweise mit SHA1 erzeugen.

- Alex


----------



## PollerJava (28. Sep 2007)

Ich kenn jetzt nur die Methode getHashCode() oder so und hab noch nie etwas damit gemacht,

Ich hab da sowas im Hinterkopf, das in Java ist auch eine Insel so etwas drinnensteht aber ich kanns nicht finden,

Danke für die Hilfe,

lg


----------



## tuxedo (28. Sep 2007)

Google mit "Java" und "SHA1" befüttern liefert im 4. SUchergebnis folgendes:

http://www.anyexample.com/programming/java/java_simple_class_to_compute_sha_1_hash.xml

Ich würde mir des öftern mal ein wenig Eigenengagement wünschen ....

- Alex


----------



## PollerJava (28. Sep 2007)

Ja habs schon,
vielen Dank!!

lg


----------



## tuxedo (28. Sep 2007)

Dass du's jetzt hast war mir klar. Aber wieso bist du nicht selbst auf die Idee gekommen google zu füttern. DAS ist hier die Frage...

- Alex


----------



## PollerJava (1. Okt 2007)

Hallo nochmal,

ich hab jetzt das Login- Fenster mit 2 TextFeldern (Textfeld + PasswortFeld) und einem Button zum bestätigen,

nach der Eingabe soll der User auf die Enter- Taste drücken können, damit die Eingaben abgeschickt werden, 
ich muss aber momentan noch mit der Maus auf den Butten klicken,
Wie kann ich es machen, dass der JButten den fokus hat, sodass er auf das Drücken der ENTER- Taste reagiert,

lg


----------



## tuxedo (1. Okt 2007)

Du könntest auch die Eingabefelder mit einem entsprechenden Listener versehen und das drücken der Enter-Taste damit abfangen und so dem Button via doClick() (glaubn die Methode hieß so, musst du mal checken) auslösen ...

Weil mit dem Focus ist das so ne Sache: 

Hat das Eingabefelde den Focus kannst du Text eingeben. Hat der Button den Focus kannst du nix eingeben.

[update]

Hab mal n Stückchen aus nem Programm von mir gefunden:


```
jUserNameTextField.addActionListener(new java.awt.event.ActionListener() {
				public void actionPerformed(java.awt.event.ActionEvent e) {
					jLoginButton.doClick(); // löst einen "login-click" aus wenn im passwort-feld ENTER gedrückt wird.
				}
			});
```

- Alex


----------



## thE_29 (1. Okt 2007)

Würde dir trotzdem zum MD5 raten, da der noch sicherer ist als der SHA-1!
Einfach hier suchen, wird fast gleich erstellt!


----------



## PollerJava (1. Okt 2007)

Ich find SHA-1 ganz OK, 
Es geht mir eh nicht um die totale Sicherheit, mir ist es nur darum gegangen, dass das Passwort zum Einloggen in mein Programm nicht 1:1 in einer XML- Datei steht,
Wenn einer das Passwort rausbekommen will dann ist das sowieso möglich meiner Meinung nach,

Aber Danke für den Tipp!!

lg


----------

